# My wolverine boots are failing & falling apart ??



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Red Wings. Hands down. Well over 2 years of hard abuse and still have life left in them.


----------



## Sunset Designs (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been wearing Georgia Steel Toes with Boot Guard on the toes since I do a ton of layout for my crews. No break in period, great leather, and getting roughly 2.5 years per pair. Soles are pretty soft, so they are pretty good on pitched roofs too. Boot Barn always runs sales and I get them for $120.00


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I wore Carolinas for 10 years, and I loved them. Now they make them in China and they aren't worth a crap.

It's hard to find a good boot that lasts long while laying brick/block. I'm always in a mud hole and a lot of times my feet are wet.

The mortar eats the stitching out and eats away at the rest of the boot. 

No matter how nice a brick mason dresses, you can always tell he's a mason by looking at his boots :laughing:

I've bought Red Wings, Wolverines, Rockys, You name it, I pay $140-$225 a pair, and nothing lasts over 6-8 months.

And the guys that work for me get a year or more out of those $40 plastic boots from Wal-Mart :no:


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

brickhook said:


> I wore Carolinas for 10 years, and I loved them. Now they make them in China and they aren't worth a crap.
> 
> It's hard to find a good boot that lasts long while laying brick/block. I'm always in a mud hole and a lot of times my feet are wet.
> 
> ...


What about much boots? Would that work?


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> What about much boots? Would that work?


What do you mean much boots?


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

brickhook said:


> What do you mean much boots?


Darn auto correct, I meant muck boots.


----------

